# My wife is leaving me...



## HurtingHusband (Nov 20, 2011)

We have been married over 20 years with ups and downs. We have been together a total of 30 years and I thought that we would grow old together. I have had past drinking problems but I am now actively involved in AA and that should be over. I fully accept that I can no longer drink. But she has bad memories that she has brought up as blame. We have two children, the youngest is 17, an impressionable age, and I didn't see this coming. There has been no infidelity, no abuse, no financial issues. She tells me I have not treated her with enough respect over the years and she won't go to counseling or speak with the priest. She wants to be free of me. She has left and will not take phone calls or respond to text messages. What can I do, my life seems to be crumbling all around me. I will do anything to keep the marraige together. Any suggestions?


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

Prevent My Divorce: The Walkaway Wife Syndrome - YouTube

youngest is about to graduate high school is a VERY common for women to leave. They give up on the marriage, and as soon as the kids leaving is in site, they are done. 

She has probably given up years ago. 

The best thing you can go is wait and keep right with God. This can be fixed, but it will probably take years.

She doesn't want to talk to a priest or counselor because she has made up her mind and it won't be changed for now. That might be different 2 years from now. 

Right now, there is nothing you can do but hurt her even more. Only time, her, and God can change her heart. 

My story is in my profile, and some of it might help.

Blessings

Edit: I really hope you can figure this out. It will be very hard for a long time. Your wife can forgive. Prepare as much as you can for a long road. 


> 2 Thessalonians 3:13
> And as for you, brothers and sisters, never tire of doing what is good.


----------

